# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدارس ضواحي بواظبي(خليفه أ،ب ومصفح ومحمد بن زايد وبني ياس والشوامخ)

## LVLV

:Salam Allah:  إشحالكن أمهات حبيت أفتح ملف للإستفسار عن أحسن مدارس خاصه في ضواحي بوظبي من حيث الإهتمام باللغه الإنجليزيه والعربي والدين والأخلاااااااق وبغينا المدارس يلي ساعات الدوام عندهم مب طويله لين 2 أو 2:10 وماعندهم ضغط في الواجبات والإمتحانات بشكل يومي بس تدريسهم يكون وااااايد زين..

ياليت الكل يتفاعل ويشارك ويفيدنا بأحسن المدارس وتحط تجربتها مع ذكر رسوم التسجيل والملاحظات على أي مدرسه..

التسجيل قرب في المدارس ونبغى نلحق نسجل لعيالنا في أحسن المدارس بليييييز نبغى تفاعل..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## LVLV

أنا بحط لكم تجربتي ويا مدرسة هورايزون إلي بخليفه أ

ولدي هالسنه في grade3 وهو في هالمدرسه من grade1

الصراحه المدرسه من حيث الإنجليزي ماعليهم كلام بس الطالب يكتسب لغه من خلال الممارسه لأن أغلب المدرسات أجانب بس كمنهج وااااايد مكثف وصعب ومايراعي الفوارق العمريه وفي إعتماد كبير عالأهل إنهم يراجعون ويا ولدهم في البيت يعني هم يعطون أوراق العمل ويعطون المنهج بس بدون تطبيق وشرح مكثف من مدرسة الماده والمطلوب على الأهل إنهم يكملون شرح في البيت الصراحه أنا واااايد مضايجه من هالناحيه يعني الواحد دافع مصاريف إشكثر عسب يدرسون إعيالنا بذمه وضمير ليش من صوبهم في إعتماد كبير وضغط عالأهل..

ثاني شي الدوام عندهم كان يبتدي 7:30 وينتهي 2:20 وصار ينتهي 2:50 بحجة إنه ماعندهم باصات كافيه وليت الطالب يرد متأخر للبيت ويرتاح له شوي إلا يرد ويلقى وراه ضغط في الواجبات والإمتحانات عادي يرقد 11 بالليل الله يعينهم لو جامعه مب جيه..

طبعا أوراق العمل الدين والعربي إنسي إنهم يصلحونها يعطون واجبات عالفاضي كمنهج عربي ودين هم يدرسون أحسن من باجي المدارس الخاصه بس مش بكثافه الصراحه ولدي صف ثالث ويقرا عربي جنه أول إبتدائي الله يعين بس مع إنهم عاطنهم كتب عربي زياده عمنهج الحكومه بس مايحلون فيها ديكور ماخذينها..

الصراحه أحلى شي في المدرسه مبانيها وإهتمامهم بالأخلاق وسلوكيات الطلبه وفي واايد حرص منهم على سلامة الطلاب والإداره الصراحه وااايد زينه ويتقبلون اي نقد أو إقتراح وعلى تواصل دايم بأولياء الأمور في حال تدني مستوى الطالب وفي إجتماعات دوريه للأهل ويا المدرسين..

خلاصة تجربتي انا المدرسه مب عايبني فيها ضغط الواجبات والإمتحانات وإهمال المدرسات في توصيل المنهج كامل للطلبه دون الإعتماد على الأهالي وطول ساعات الدوام..

ماانكر إنه ولدي واااايد إستفاد عندهم في اللغه الإنجليزيه يرمس إنجليزي عدل من كان في grade1 ومهاراته في الماث والساينس عاليه جدا بس هذا كله بمجهود كبير مني ومن أبوه في البيت..

رسوم المدرسه ولدي تقريبا 34000 

والسموحه إن طولت@@..

----------


## @مبدعه@

موفقه الغاليه.. اختج @مبدعه@

----------


## LVLV

up up up

----------


## M.M.A

صراحه موضوع وايد حلو ومفيد

----------


## M.M.A

اب
اب 
اب

----------


## ليندااااا



----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

تمت المراجعة

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## LVLV

خواتي ليش ماشي تفاعل مع إنه الموضوع يهم كل الأمهات بلييييييز أبغى تفاعل من الكل أبغى أغير لولدي المدرسه وبغيت الشور منكن..

----------


## دهن_العود

للللللرفع

----------


## هنادي1

مدرسة الباهية الخاصة ومدرسة غلينلغ الخاصة وعندج الاتحاد الخاصة

----------


## Romanove



----------


## um eithar

ياريت البنات يتفاعلو ويا الموضوع أنا مثلج حبيبتي بغير مدرسة بناتي هم في النهضة بس صراحه المستوى كل سنه من سيئ لأسواء . هم من kg 1 في المدرسه ما انكر انه ال kg الى الصف الاول كنت مرتاحه بس من انتقلوا البنايه الثانيه مال الصف الثاني الى السادس ابد مب عايبني . سجلتهم لسنه اليايه في غلينغ بس اونه waiting list الله المستعان

----------


## ::عيووني::

للرفع...

----------


## Romanove



----------


## LVLV

؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نورحور

مدرسة غلينلغ الخاصة وعندج الاتحاد الخاصة
...........ماعليهم كلام ممتازين

----------


## ام محمد 2002

السلام عليكم.......
احسن المدارس الخاصة في خليفة ا...مثل الشويفات ,الياسمينة, اكاديمية جمس,الاتحاد







































..

----------


## يمنات



----------


## latifa.y

انا بعد ادور مدرسة زينه حق قريد 3 و كي جي 2 في خليفه أ او ب . بليز اللي تعرف لا تبخل علينا بمعلوماتها 
و جزاكم الله خير 
و مشكوره اختي ع الموضوع المفيد

----------


## أم يمن

حبيبتي يمدحو كثير من مدرسة البشائر الخاصه يلي بالمصفح تجاري
بالنسبه لبني ياس المدارس الأجنبيه غاليه
ويلي تتبع النظام الحكومي قسوطها رخيصه بس التدريس ع قدهم يعني المستوى مو عالي كتير

----------


## يمنات

بالتوفيق

----------


## اختارها قلبي

للرفع

----------


## رومانسية 2005

موضوع مفيد جدا
انا حاليا ابني في مدرسة الباهية الخاصة وابى اقدمله في مدرسة ثانية 
يا ريت الي تذكر اسم المدرسة تذكر بعد كم مصاريف الدراسة 
لان في بعض المدارس وايد يبالغون فالسعر

----------


## يمنات



----------


## first^lady

السلام عليكم .... وانا مثلكم حيرانة ... ولدي في مدرسة الورود وكل سنة مستواها ينزل ... قدمت على غلينلغ بس ما انقبل... وكل اللي قدم مع ولدي انرفضوا.. كان الامتحان صعب.. الصراحة باقي المدارس في خليفة ا واايد غالية.. فوق الثلاثين .. فالحين شفت المدرسة الاستراليه ومستغربة انه ويتن لست.. وشي مدرسة الصروح الامريكية.. وتقبل بس الصراحة مااعرف عنهم اي شي..

ما يستوي اندرسهم في البيت ؟؟ هههه ونفتك من اللف والحيرة ؟؟!!!

----------


## nice emotion

الله يعينكم والله

----------


## أم عيالها

شو رايكم بمدرسه الصروح الامريكيه

----------


## Romanove



----------


## قارورة العسل

موضوع ممتاز ربي يوفقكم ان شاء الله ويعينكم مع اولادكم

----------


## انين الحب

شو رايكم بنات بمدرسة الامارات الوطنيه ما أشوف حد مدحها او ياب سيرتها؟؟

----------


## sweeeet

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااته

الفاليات اشكركم على طرح هالموضوع 

بغيت رايكم فمدرسة الباهية الخاصه ف خليفة ا


ومشكورات مقدما *

----------


## يمنات



----------


## Kiky

الاخت first lady انا منقولة جديد علي ابوظبي والتسجيلاغلق في معظم المدارس بس في مدرستين باقيين وهما اللي اسعارهم مناسبة ليه وهم مدرسة الورود والامارات الخاصة وهما داخلين kg1 , kg2 وكلامك بيقول ان الورود سيئة ، ياتري تعرفي شئ عن الامارات الخاصة ، هل هي افضل ولا الورود ولا الاتنين سيئين ؟؟؟!

----------


## اماراتية سنعة

مرحبا خوواتي .. بغيت اتخبركم عن مدارس حكومية للمرحلة الابتدائية في منطقة خليفة أ .. أو خليفة ب .. أو مدينة محمد بن زايد ؟.؟

لاني ماعرف وين المدارس الحكومية في هالمناطق ؟؟ وانا ابا انقل اختي 


واللي عندها معلومات زيادة ياليت تفيدنا 


مشكورين =)

----------


## Noura311

هلا أمهات خاطري اعرف اكثر عن مدرسه هورايزون القسم الانجليزي في خليفه ا لانها بتكون مدرسه ولدي ان شاء الله كي جي ا

----------


## Noura311

اب اب اب

----------


## ام شهد11

الموووضوووووووووع جدااااااااااا مهم و مستغربه مااا شفت تفاااااااااااعل من الامهااااااااااات يااااااااااليت كل وحده
اغل شي تخبرناااااااااا عن مدرسه ووولدهاااااا
عن نفسييييي ولدي في هورااااااايزون جريد 1 و رايح 2 ان شاء الله انا كااااااان العوووق عندي انه يوصل العصر مع الباااااص وتميت انا اوديه و ارده
المنهج جدااا مكثف بس وووووووواااايد يستفيدووون بصراااحه مهتمين في الياهل حبيت لسنه اليايه انقله الي مدرسه االامارات الوطنيه اقرب لنااااا
بس استغربت انه محد ياااااااااب سيرتهاا الله يعيننا بس مشكوووووووووووووووووره راعيه الموضووووووووع

----------


## ام نونه$

عيالي 4في البشاير ووايد مرتاحتلهاالحمدلله والحين ولدي بيروح سادس يعني بطلعه من البشاير وماعرف وين اوديه رحنا سالنا في الوزاره بس قالولنا ماشي نفس مستوا البشاير كلهم اقل فقلت بدخله الحكومه بس وااايد نصحوني اني مااوديه لانه ماشي اهتمام والبيئه مب زينه هناك قمت سجلته في اشبال القدس اللي في خليفه ب وشفت وحده وقالتلي بتنقل ولدها من هناك مااستفادوماشي مدارس هنيه نفس مستوى البشاير الا النجاح وطبعا فل هالسنه ماشي تسجيل للسادس واخر شي نصحوني في مدرستين منهج بريطاني اطفال الخير وبليفيدرورسومهم اغلى عن البشايرقبلوه في اطفال الخيربس المشكله ان المدرسين هنود وباكستانين والطلبه بعد شي منهم ومدرسة بليفيدر فرع لمدرسه في بريطانيا اول مره يفتحونها في الامارات والمدرسين بريطانيين وامتحانه الاسبوع الياي وماعرف شو مستوا المدرسه بس الله يختار اللي فيه الخير

----------


## nora1234

أنا ولدي صف خامس بالأسترالية في خليفه ب هاي اول سنه وفي سلبيات وفي إيجابيات ما اقدر احكم من اول سنه ومصاريفها قريب الثلاثين اما مدرسة الصروح فاختي حاطه عيالها ٢ فيها والسنه تبى تنقلهم لانها مب شي من ناحية التدريس فالأفضل من كل ام ان تستخير لابنها قبل ماتحطه باي مدرسة هذا من وجهة نظري

----------


## عيون_دبي499

موضووع حلو ..والكل راح يستفيد منه

----------


## رانيا الشامخه

مدرسه بابوظبي ومحمد بن زايد والشوامخ والشامخه والفلاح وكل المناطق الي فامارة ابوظبي تدريس مرحله ابتدائيه جميع المواد كل يوم وتاسيس انجليزي للتواصل عالخاص بليز

----------


## رانيا الشامخه

بصفتي اني مدرسه ودرست اطفال كتير من احسن المدارس الباهيه الخاصه لكن هورايزون من اوحش المدارس والحكومي مفيش عليه كلام مستواهم ضعييييييييييييف جدااااااااااااااا والاستراليه اي كلام الي عجبني فالباهيه تدريسهم حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بيوصلوا للطالب المعلومه لكن طبعا سواء الباهيه او غيرها لازم المتابعه فالبيت اهم شيء

----------


## بسمة الشتاء

مشكورة على الطرح أختي وياريت التفاعل يزيد 
عن نفسي لحد الآن ابحث عن مدرسة لابني kg2 وما عندي خبرة ومشكورين استفدت كثير منكم 
وياريت نعرف أكثر عن مدارس محمد بن زايد ومصفح 
وجزاكن الله كل خير

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

كل مدرسة فيها عيوب صعب تحصلين مدرسة كاملة من كل النواحي بس في عيوب ممكن التجاوزك عنها و في عيوب لا

----------


## dr.da3ia

مووووفقين

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

مدرسه هورايزون صراحه وايد مبالغين كي جي ون 27 الف عنبو يعني 21 الف والا 22 معقوله

----------


## الدمعة 22

الافاق

----------


## طيف الغربة

ربي يوفقكن اخواتي

----------


## كلي خيال

أشكرج على طرحج للموضوع ...لأني في نفس مشكلتج ويالسة ادور حق عيالي مدرسة زينه وبسعر معقول 

ومن ردود الأخوات شكلي بداية بستخير عقب بسجلهم في الباهية الخاصة 

جزاكم الله خير جميعا عالمعلومات

----------


## aashiqa

شو رايكم بالامارات الوطنية في محمد بن زايد

----------


## هنادي1

الله يعين كل ام كثر مدارس ولا فيهن بركه هذا زمن مافي تعليم كل مدارس بفلوس وكل مدرسة حاطة شروطها ووزارة التعليم فاجه حلجها

----------


## نواري

الله يوفقكم جيعا في الاختيار المناسب

----------


## كراميلا1

احين في فرع لغلنغ في خليفه الف

----------


## (( بسمه ))

موففقه فديتج

----------

